# Lethal Lowz C.C.



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

I thought i would add us up here since we are starting to be on the board a little more.......Im Joe aka lethaljoe president of Lethal Lowz Car & Truck Club....i started this club in 1998 when we were kids with our lowrider bikes. we have moved up to custom cars and trucks not all lowriders but alittle bit of everything i will post some pictures of some of our cars and past bikes. we look forward to meeting you and we will start to be noticed more and more as the years go on.....
*We are currently lookin to start new chapters in other states, and citys.....if you are interested in that please contact me *
much luv
lethaljoe


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

some more pics


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

old school back in the day when we first started


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

we have plenty more cars and trucks....these are mostly all of our lowriders. we will have a website up soon we will keep you all posted on that..... have fun 
lethaljoe


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Hell yea Lethal Lowz, Represent.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

plaques done by mark at plaquewerkz


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Nov 7 2005, 09:11 PM~4159711
> *old school back in the day when we first started
> *



This will bring back memories 10 years from now.


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

good too see ya leathal lows hope to see ya at some shows this year see ya


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

What's up jake! Where them videos at! :biggrin:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Nov 7 2005, 11:54 PM~4159982
> *What's up jake! Where them videos at! :biggrin:
> *



haha, DVD comes out begining of 06, hopefully january


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 7 2005, 11:45 PM~4159934
> *This will bring back memories 10 years from now.
> *


shit that picture feels like it was 10 years ago, i was like 13..... haha


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

nice to see you finally made a post for your club..welcome and nice to see u are getting more lowriders.. :thumbsup:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

yesur i orginally wanted a lowrider club but were all young and its hard to get young people into it.....specially when michigan is a god damn truck world. lol but we are doin our best at keepin it around :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

LOWRIDERS :thumbsup:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Werd


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

so jake when u gonna get a ride?


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Nov 8 2005, 02:44 PM~4163653
> *so jake when u gonna get a ride?
> *



i got one, no time to work on it or faciliteies.. its a 86 caprice...

but unfortunately i have to stay at home 30 miles away from it everyday to stay home with my sick mama... so ive been focusing on video editing insted.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

will get something fiqured out for ya jake


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

nice to see you back on here Joe


----------



## heavyroller_78 (Feb 16, 2005)

just poppin in to say hello!


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

ya club is lookin good bro respect


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

thanks for stoppin by 


ya you to brandon


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@Nov 8 2005, 07:06 PM~4166582
> *ya club is lookin good bro respect
> *



thanks bro respect to you too


----------



## Cali4Lyf (Jul 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WoW !!!!


I am shocked, do to there being a Lethal Lowz CC riding in In the Frisco area of the Bay Area.

I been tellin this fool, someone had this name for awhile and he wouldn't beileve me. :biggrin: 

I'm gonna love to show this to his ass! 

Good to see you guys got a good thing going, keep it up!

If you guys want to start a FRisco chapter, he might be down since they are already fying your plaques :0 

If you guys want to contact the pres. of Lethal Lowz in Frisco, PM me.


PEace


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Nov 9 2005, 03:38 AM~4169220
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  WoW !!!!
> I am shocked, do to there being a Lethal Lowz CC riding in In the Frisco area of the Bay Area.
> 
> ...


AYE AYE AYE :ugh:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Nov 9 2005, 01:38 AM~4169220
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  WoW !!!!
> I am shocked, do to there being a Lethal Lowz CC riding in In the Frisco area of the Bay Area.
> 
> ...


holly shit are you serious flyin my plaque?? like the same one? holla at me man we need to talk


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

fuck a chain steering whell *****.. hahaha


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Nov 9 2005, 12:52 PM~4171054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


******* Gone Wild :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 9 2005, 01:27 PM~4171360
> ******** Gone Wild :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *





lol its a picture we took on a fuckin Caboos last year at Cruisefest In Ohio


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

WWWWAAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ UUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPP


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 9 2005, 02:27 PM~4171360
> ******** Gone Wild :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *






get out of here ******


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Nov 9 2005, 11:21 PM~4175892
> *get out of here ******
> *




gary shut the fuck up and dont talk shit on this thread, go somewhere else with ur bullshit seriously


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Nov 10 2005, 02:01 AM~4176573
> *gary shut the fuck up and dont talk shit on this thread, go somewhere else with ur bullshit seriously
> *


dont trip homie, its all he can do is shit talk over the internet


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

true dont whore someone elses thread with disrespect and BS..its not polite :nono: :nono:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Nov 10 2005, 07:08 AM~4177069
> *true dont whore someone elses thread with disrespect and BS..its not polite :nono:  :nono:
> *



werd.....


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Nov 9 2005, 09:21 PM~4175892
> *get out of here ******
> *



seriously thats not cool :angry:


----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR (Nov 10, 2005)

What up lethallowz. rides are lookin tight looks like u got alot of work put into them.
   hopefully im gettin a big body by the end of winter. maybee ill see ya around town fellaz. no hard feelings from me i hope u guys dont got none. mistys long gone finally. see lied about alot of shit and got me pissed off at all yall. tell all the ladies in the club im single.


keep it lethal- "Ol'DirtayKido" {kyle e}


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

good to hear from ya homie.......holla at me sometime


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

bump


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATCHETWARRIOR_@Nov 10 2005, 04:18 PM~4180627
> *
> What up lethallowz. rides are lookin tight looks like u got alot of work put into them.
> hopefully im gettin a big body by the end of winter. maybee ill see ya around town fellaz. no hard feelings from me i hope u guys dont got none. mistys long gone finally. see lied about alot of shit and got me pissed off at all yall. tell all the ladies in the club im single.
> ...



women suck bring nothing but drama


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey guys... just saying what up! :wave: I have some pics for you too that I can post later (or you're welcome to them if you know where they are).


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Nice pics guys. Keep it up.
Jeff


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

thanks for the luv


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Nov 10 2005, 03:01 AM~4176573
> *gary shut the fuck up and dont talk shit on this thread, go somewhere else with ur bullshit seriously
> *




uhhh sorry?????


----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR (Nov 10, 2005)

i dont mind drama as long as im gettin somthin out of it


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

kyle you crazy ass *****! you got rid of misty!!! what!! naw way. hey man, i still got your Anacanda movie. PM me so you can get my cell number and i get that back to you. i've had that bitch for like a year now...damn has it been that long...lmao!


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

what up pat good to see you made it on here


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

whats up prez!


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATCHETWARRIOR_@Nov 10 2005, 05:18 PM~4180627
> *
> What up lethallowz. rides are lookin tight looks like u got alot of work put into them.
> hopefully im gettin a big body by the end of winter. maybee ill see ya around town fellaz. no hard feelings from me i hope u guys dont got none. mistys long gone finally. see lied about alot of shit and got me pissed off at all yall. tell all the ladies in the club im single.
> ...






Dude, Kyle i miss ya man, i wish all that shit shouldnt have went down, u was wonerin when u were gonna see the light.... haha damn dude, im happy to hear form u


what up Progect Pizzat


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

big chillin'. just picked up some new upper a-arm mounts. drivin down to warren tomorrow. joe if your gonna be home i'll drop off that $20 for the charger ok.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

sounds good saras babyshower is tommarrow around 2 if you and suga wanna stop in


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

just stopping by to say wassssssuuuuuup! O.C


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Nov 12 2005, 12:26 AM~4190264
> *just stopping by to say wassssssuuuuuup! O.C
> *


haha OC what! haha. whats poppin homes







Hey Joe.. Ima try to get over there today with mom.... see how shes feeliing first.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

okay sounds good just let me know


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup Joe & Jake :wave:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

sup pimp


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

where's Jake :dunno:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

good question havent talked to him in a couple days :0


----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR (Nov 10, 2005)

i dont know how to pm shit im computer illeterate. its been a while and it sux cause that bitch fucked so much stuff up for me. one of my pitbulls listened to her when she said "get em" and he ripped my arm apart.
she crashed one of my cars and stole my s-10. shes still on my nutz tryin to see me. i wont have a girlfriend for a long time. id rather talk to ya in person so maybee ill stop by a meeting if nobody cares. i understand if they do cause i kinda got pissed at a couple people.

i gotta go get my truck.{wild night} keep the movie pat.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

no harm no foul man stop by dec. 4th 5pm


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

I still love ya Kyle... no one is gonna have a probllem with u



and Brandon.... I just got XBox Live hooked up and me and my cousin have been Halo 2 playin machines..... ima try to get a router soon bc the switching of the ethernet cable is a pain in tha ass all the time... but its all good, i need a break freomn tha internet anyway...


----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR (Nov 10, 2005)

cool ill try and make it there i got a new truck but its mostly stock.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

new pic


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH SHYT!!!! THREE WHEELIN AND KAT PEELIN!!!! OOPS.... No More Gas Hoppin for me... At least until i get this bitch back from Will and Jeff.


----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR (Nov 10, 2005)

ur rides in good hands they got dat. that looks like fun.


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

nice car I had fun riding thru the Lou in it for the last five years I just got tired of it lol
so I started another project


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

yea man thats a good picture


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

joe does it have the 5th wheel on it now?


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

yea


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

bump bump bump


----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR (Nov 10, 2005)

[attachmentid=353597]
i just found this pic from when my pit attacked me


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

damn


----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR (Nov 10, 2005)

thats one side of my arm the other side was pretty bad too. the dog lost a tooth when he bit mistys brother in the same spot like 2 weeks earlier.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

it almost looks like a semi healed burn


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i may be interested in the cutty for my girl.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

let me know soon man i got some kid from fl...really interested but id rather deal with local


----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR (Nov 10, 2005)

[attachmentid=353684]
im lookin through my pics
(my old car and old dog)


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

nice


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

I can't believe you got rid of that car Kyle. That's a clean ass ride!


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

This is my boy's 64 Bel Air... If anybody is intested, he's sellin it for $400. No motor or trans... but we had it up on the lift and the fame and body are solid as a rock! Plus the interior is nice. The seats are still in the plastic. And they're Linchon Town Car.


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

what up lethal Lowz killer beaver just saying looking good one love :wave:


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow! That's a huge ass pic...maybe i should have chopped that down a lil huh?


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

Whats up killer! hows that monte goin for ya?


----------



## 1 sic 86 (Jun 30, 2005)

man that club lethal lowz looks good but it would look better if i was in it the name is doug and the president should give me his # so i can start a chapter in the fort. 
fort wayne indiana i got a mild custom show bike and an 86 cutlass so let me get a # so i can join


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

Post some pics of that '86!


----------



## 1 sic 86 (Jun 30, 2005)

its nothin special it had a wammy pump in it but i took it out and had 20s on it but now i took them off and i need to get another pump to hit the switches i was just thinkin about makeing it a hopper


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

pm sent i would like to see pictures


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh, I'm not invited to the party! What's up fellas, just droppin a few lines to see how things are going!


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

who said you wernt invited.....your more than welcome to come


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

400.00 for that bel air..hmm..oh wait its a 4 door..nevermind..but shouldnt have a hard time selling it for that


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATCHETWARRIOR_@Nov 17 2005, 02:52 PM~4225744
> *[attachmentid=353684]
> im lookin through my pics
> (my old car and old dog)
> *


are thos curb feelers i see on that cutty? :nono: :nono: 



j/k..car looks nice


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i like curb feelers lol hahahaha good times


----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR (Nov 10, 2005)

fuck yeah there curb feelers. its a grand prix though.


----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR (Nov 10, 2005)

i would of kept that car but some drunk asshole ran into it after i gave him his keys. then the engine blew and the dude fixen it smashed it up too.


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

those curb feelers are out cold!


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

man.....wheres the love  well, bump it up I guess


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

curb feelers are O.G. mayn :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah feeling a curb with curb feelers :tongue:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

:scrutinize: oh my i seen the cleanest gp today i think it was an 86 now i dont normally like gp but this was super super clean


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

just get a caddy and get it over with geeze


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

hey dan let me know whats up with the kit.....cause i need to know
sorry to keep buggin ya but im goin to reno this week commin up so i could really use the extra cash


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

hey man i will give you $250 for the bumper kit and i will come get it tuesday let me know and i will get you number and call you to come get it if you will sell it. :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

ttt showin love


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ill give ya 300.00 and ill come get it this weekend.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

its not a problem for me to bring it to you


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

well like i said if he cant get it i will come get it in a days notice.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

stay away


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

yall better start bidding


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

well, if dan doesnt get it then its all yours sam.......dan had dibs on it first so....lets not argue over it lol :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Don't worry sam I will find you one soon!


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i have another one
but its on my car its not in bad condition but not worth 300 i would say 200 i will let ya know this week


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Nov 21 2005, 10:23 PM~4253278
> *Don't worry sam I will find you one soon!
> *


THATS MY HOMEBOY. :biggrin:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Nov 21 2005, 11:11 PM~4253467
> *i have another one
> but its on my car its not in bad condition but not worth 300 i would say 200 i will let ya know this week
> *


ALRIGHT.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ok joe i found a 5th wheel on ebay already wrapped the same color as the top on my ride..so i bid and won it for 175.00..so tell sam if he wants the other one its his


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

WHATS UP JOE WHEN CAN I COME GET IT I WILL CALL YOU TODAY.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

come get it sam


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Horray, everyones happy, hey can i get a 5th wheel for my 93 cavalier....? just wonderin lol

that sould be so fuckin funnny!


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Nov 22 2005, 10:59 AM~4255346
> *Horray, everyones happy, hey can i get a 5th wheel for my 93 cavalier....? just wonderin lol
> 
> that sould be so fuckin funnny!
> *



Thats funny as hell! i actually saw a cont. kit on a 95 cavi once. it looked pretty tight. it was that pink color like suga*k's truck. :biggrin: with some d's too! :biggrin: i knew i should have taken a pic...


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

that doesnt sound cool sounds gay


----------



## Jinx64 (Dec 5, 2004)

Who is suga*k and do you have any pics?


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

this is also Progect pat aka Ghettos finest fiance so watch what u say lol.....


yall are so cute together!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Nov 22 2005, 12:59 PM~4255346
> *Horray, everyones happy, hey can i get a 5th wheel for my 93 cavalier....? just wonderin lol
> 
> that sould be so fuckin funnny!
> *


you would try something like that :roflmao:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

happy thanks giving to everyone in lethal lowz


----------



## Jinx64 (Dec 5, 2004)

Ok, i was riding next to her down at the dream cruise... she was out there doin' her thing. Theres not alot of females out there that rides let alone hit their own switch, i respect that.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

happy turkyday guys and girls im lookin forward the the xmas party yeaaaa


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Nov 23 2005, 06:30 AM~4261538
> *happy thanks giving to everyone in lethal lowz
> *


 :thumbsup: right back at ya buddy


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jinx64_@Nov 23 2005, 09:48 AM~4261817
> *Ok, i was riding next to her down at the dream cruise... she was out there doin' her thing. Theres not alot of females out there that rides let alone hit their own switch, i respect that.
> *



what were u driving? i was riding with her alot of the time...

were u in the regal?


----------



## Jinx64 (Dec 5, 2004)

it was me and my girl, when i saw her she was by herself


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

OOOooooo I switched cars a few times at woodward so it was a time when i did... she told me to ride with her bc she was sick of all the guys making comments to her, like over the top ones, u know what i mean... and yea.. but bad ass ride man!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving from everyone at Semper Fidelis Car Club :biggrin:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

HAPPY TURKEY DAY GUYS FROM CITY LIMIT C.C.. THANKS JOE FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THE BUMPER KIT MAN ITS PRETTY CLEAN THEM ROADS WERE SHITY THOUGH.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

man i told you it was clean......thanks for buyin it man it helps out with the trip im bout to take....anyways im glad you made it home safe i had a hell of a time in that little ass car but me and the wify made it home safe thanks again bro im lookin forward to seein you guys next season :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

all the love in the air. I love to see everyone getting along. Can't wait till next season so we all can kick it together! And no hard feelings when someones car gets it's butt kicked! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

its all fun man.....we all have a passion and im glad to see that we can share it instead of fight about it.....were all gonna know eachother for years to come so its best that we just get along

btw what car do you own kenny?? im tryin to remember who you are


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

:wave: happy turkey day boys and girls! you guys be safe out there and make sure you eat alot of turkey. mmmmmmmmmmm...... turkey!!! :wave:


----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR (Nov 10, 2005)

i need a big favor from anyone. jeff with the ranger has two of my bags. my ex erased all my numbers and i cant get a hold of him. i need the bags asap cause im trading them for a caddy. if ya got will or willys number that'll work too. the caddys baby blue with 13's. hopefully i get it by this weekend. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

I have the avalanche, my girl has the grand am, and I have a malibu that I can't seem to finish!


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE UCE FAILY FORM OUR BLVD ACES FAMILY


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Nov 24 2005, 09:07 PM~4272159
> *I have the avalanche, my girl has the grand am, and I have a malibu that I can't seem to finish!
> *


did you paint that avalanch or have i not seen it cause i remember a green one with lambos but that grandam is sweet......is she the one with the oc tat on her leg that we had to find at the show??


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Nov 25 2005, 09:05 AM~4273174
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE UCE FAILY FORM OUR BLVD ACES FAMILY
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks alot but were not UCE :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

haha lol :0


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Nov 25 2005, 10:21 AM~4273185
> *did you paint that avalanch or have i not seen it cause i remember a green one with lambos but that grandam is sweet......is she the one with the oc tat on her leg that we had to find at the show??
> *


The green one is my boy toby. At our show I was parked 2 cars away from him. I had it in a lot of shows this year. And yes that was my girl with the tattoo. But she's not the only girl with it! you could have found any one of them!


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Nov 25 2005, 08:50 PM~4276250
> *The green one is my boy toby.
> *



sagnasty right?


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Nov 25 2005, 06:50 PM~4276250
> *The green one is my boy toby. At our show I was parked 2 cars away from him.  I had it in a lot of shows this year. And yes that was my girl with the tattoo. But she's not the only girl with it! you could have found any one of them!
> *


did i get a baby diper from you guys at the scavanger hunt?? if you are the people i got the diper from i paid 2 bucks for it lol ...god I wish i can remember who you are.....


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

thats kenny rogers from o.c on the bike :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

badass Grand Am :thumbsup:


----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR (Nov 10, 2005)

does anyone have will,willy,or jeffs number masty erased all my numbers


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i can garentee jeff doesnt have your bags anymore.......i traded him an impala for the ranger and i blew 2 bags on it....i called him to ask him if he had any and he told me that he doesnt have them


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATCHETWARRIOR_@Nov 26 2005, 11:13 AM~4278460
> *masty
> *




LOL!


----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR (Nov 10, 2005)

damn istill need that number cause hes gonna give me somthin for it.
i made that name for her MASTY


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Nov 25 2005, 10:20 PM~4276337
> *sagnasty right?
> *


Yes, and he never did get that video tio work!


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

This is him


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Nov 26 2005, 02:23 PM~4279079
> *Yes, and he never did get that video tio work!
> *



LOL I know, i check up on the site offen, and never see the video on there... tell him that he can jsut make a link to the video for people to click on and itll send it straight to there....


----------



## SuGa*K (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey Everyone, what's up?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

hi suga*k :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuGa*K_@Nov 28 2005, 08:30 PM~4294872
> *Hey Everyone, what's up?
> *


sup girly :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

where you guys outa of?


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SuGa*K_@Nov 28 2005, 08:30 PM~4294872
> *Hey Everyone, what's up?
> *


what up do suga from city limits


----------



## SuGa*K (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey Guys, not too much..just getting Jealousy towed to get the drive shaft back in the rear end and a new gas tank put on. A few months ago the drive shaft dropped out of the rear end, hit and ruptured the gas tank on my way to classes..lol...so now I'm getting it fixed. But I'm looking to get a third pump and chain bridge it so I can come out next summer pausin on three! So if anyone could help me with a new rack set up and chain bridge, it would be great! holla at ya gurl! SuGa*K


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i told u i would help ya all u gotta do is let me know


----------



## SuGa*K (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh yea, one more thing...I have an unused set of White underbody neons made by Reactor. I'm trying to get rid of them for $100.00-OBO. I only plugged them in to see if they worked and they do...We went to go mount them on the truck, but didn't feel like doing it, and figured I didn't really need them. I want to put the money towards my rack and pump, hoses, or whatever else instead. So if anyone is interested...hit me up on [email protected]

If anyone has an extra pump for sale, or hoses or what not, let me know too! Thx!

Love, Peace and Hydraulic Grease,
SuGa*K :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

where are you guys out of?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuGa*K_@Nov 28 2005, 10:30 PM~4294872
> *Hey Everyone, what's up?
> *


wassup Suga :wave:


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Dec 1 2005, 12:36 AM~4312025
> *where are you guys out of?
> *


most of us are from waterford/clarkston, MI area. but there's chapters everywhere. i'm reprezentin the FLINT TOWN thing.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Just stopping in to say what's up to the Lethal Lowz family... hope all is good. Talk to you later. :wave:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

If anyone has an extra pump for sale, or hoses or what not, let me know too! Thx!

Love, Peace and Hydraulic Grease,
SuGa*K :biggrin:
[/quote]



I have an extra pum... I bought it off Joe.........I took the chrome tank of it and put it on my set-up............cce pump...paint the tank pink???


I'll post a pic of i if your interested


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

What's up fellas! I'lll let you guys know what's up on the christmas party this weekend. I'll most likely come anyway, even if everyone else doesn't.


----------



## SuGa*K (Nov 28, 2005)

yea, send me a pic if you can of the pump...i could incorporate a pink one..that'd be sweet, or just buy a new chrome tank.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuGa*K_@Dec 2 2005, 07:03 AM~4320107
> *yea, send me a pic if you can of the pump...i could incorporate a pink one..that'd be sweet, or just buy a new chrome tank.
> *



alright i get a pic of it or pretty much I'm coming o the X-mas party too so I'll bring it with me...and if you don't want it I'll use it as a paper weight er something?


----------



## SuGa*K (Nov 28, 2005)

lol..sounds good! that'dbe a big paperweight...unless its for posterboard or something lol...idk..but sounds good...how much u want for it so i know in advance.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

where's Joe and Jake been? They been AWOL on AIM


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

where are u guys from.. do u have anyembers around suisun california.. because i met this dude named lee and he said he rode w/ lethal lows.. i was just wondering if its the same club or not!


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

I need you guys to keep your eyes open for me a tailgate for a 1988 ford bronco xlt (full size). let me know of any leads. Thanks!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

have you tried Auto Trader?


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Dec 3 2005, 06:55 PM~4329968
> *have you tried Auto Trader?
> *


Yes. But they didn't have any parts, They had whole trucks.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Dec 3 2005, 12:10 AM~4327101
> *where are u guys from.. do u have anyembers around suisun california.. because i met this dude named lee and he said he rode w/ lethal lows.. i was just wondering if its the same club or not!
> *


i hear about someone rollin out in cali with our name but I dont know who they are so if you run into them let em know I would like to talk to them


----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Dec 3 2005, 03:07 AM~4327552
> *I need you guys to keep your eyes open for me a tailgate for a 1988 ford bronco xlt (full size). let me know of any leads. Thanks!
> *


jeffs bronco grave yard. i dont know the number though


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

Hmmmm, still thinkin bout it Joe, you and your aunt get to the strip club?


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Im Back Bitchez! 300 dollars in the hole with Comcast puts a damper on the internet useage...... but because of that, it helped the DVD release Date... it will be out soon.!!!!!!


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

You down in Reno yet?


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Dec 6 2005, 08:28 PM~4350877
> *You down in Reno yet?
> *



If ur talkin to me, than no... i was never suppose to go to Reno....


But if ur talking to my brother... than yes.. he is in reno and is coming home tomarrow/today


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Lethal Lowz DVD Volume 3 Coming soon to DVD 

Hopefully Jan 06 but they will be 10 dollars each... its completely produced by me and i worked my Ass on it so i hope you all like it!

My AIM SN is "Jake Ji220"

and My email is [email protected]

get at me for shipping arangements

heres a sneek Peek.!!!

http://videos.streetfire.net/player.aspx?f...5E-699D624B3818


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Dec 6 2005, 10:28 PM~4352114
> *If ur talkin to me, than  no... i was never suppose to go to Reno....
> But if ur talking to my brother... than yes.. he is in reno and is coming home tomarrow/today
> *


When I picked him up on Friday he said you wa ssupposed to come out. You don't remember me? We used to talk on AIM FirstToBomb1


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Dec 7 2005, 06:11 PM~4358035
> *When I picked him up on Friday he said you wa ssupposed to come out. You don't remember me? We used to talk on AIM FirstToBomb1
> *



OOoo i didnt know wthat was u man... whats happenin


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

hahah im back from reno it was an awsome trip......oh and jason that was cool hangin out with ya man hopefully we can talk more about the chapter thing holla back at me man :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Dec 7 2005, 07:44 PM~4359209
> *OOoo i didnt know wthat was u man... whats happenin
> *


Just chillin man, sorry bout this weekend Joe, the season is about over thats why there was like 3 cars out. Lol, April to late August is perfect


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Dec 8 2005, 01:10 AM~4361302
> *Just chillin man, sorry bout this weekend Joe, the season is about over thats why there was like 3 cars out. Lol, April to late August is perfect
> *



Ahhhh Hot August Nights!


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i wanna go to that one year


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

oh and jake that dvd trailier is fuckin tits


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Dec 8 2005, 02:11 AM~4361629
> *oh and jake that dvd trailier is fuckin tits
> *


 :biggrin: 

thank ya King shit


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i cant wait to see it even tho ive seen most of it....i think you should make stuff you dont show online


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Dec 8 2005, 02:50 PM~4364766
> *i cant wait to see it even tho ive seen most of it....i think you should make stuff you dont show online
> *



Dont worry i will


----------



## CheddaBoys (Nov 6, 2005)

wassup lethal its good to see you guys on here i cant wait until summer in we all goin cruisin   :biggrin:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CheddaBoys_@Dec 9 2005, 06:02 PM~4373549
> *wassup lethal its good to see you guys on here i cant wait until summer in we all goin cruisin      :biggrin:
> *



Hell to the Yah... man it seems like jsut yesterday we were just saying "I cant wait till this summer...." now its time for us to say it again.. its a crying shame...


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! Jake the trailer is hot pimpin'!!!


----------



## CheddaBoys (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Dec 10 2005, 12:37 AM~4376893
> *Hell to the Yah... man it seems like jsut yesterday we were just saying "I cant wait till this summer...." now its time for us to say it again.. its a crying shame...
> 
> *


i cant wait


----------



## FatAzz (Oct 26, 2005)

hey buddy whats the name of that caddy? smackdown :biggrin: 
this summer shoud be like wrestlemania between you and mainevent :biggrin:


----------



## CheddaBoys (Nov 6, 2005)

hopefully you will be around this summer to see old man if your out of rehab by then so keep ya head up we all with ya thru thick in thin and by the way hows your dads bomb doin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: fatso


----------



## CheddaBoys (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FatAzz_@Dec 10 2005, 07:23 PM~4380624
> *hey buddy whats the name of that caddy? smackdown  :biggrin:
> this summer shoud be like wrestlemania between you and mainevent :biggrin:
> *



by the way 50 whos the main event i know it isnt you cause you would be a warmup get at me :biggrin:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

thats a bad mother fucker chedda..... fuckin i saw that at the speedway on gratiot one night... thats fuckin sweet.. didnt it have a gold castle grill b4 tho?


----------



## FatAzz (Oct 26, 2005)

thats another one of those sweet azz caddies from the fatazz stable


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FatAzz_@Dec 10 2005, 11:01 PM~4381048
> *thats another one of those sweet azz caddies from the fatazz stable
> *


O well either way, they are both fat az hell lol.


----------



## CheddaBoys (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Dec 10 2005, 08:42 PM~4380945
> *thats a bad mother fucker chedda..... fuckin i saw that at the speedway on gratiot one night... thats fuckin sweet.. didnt it have a gold castle grill b4 tho?
> *


thanks bro  
Yeah thats and old picture before i got the grill its all chrome billet but i was at gratiot a few times ridin


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

so was up with the michigan car clubs....


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

NICE CADDY HOMIE AND MAINEVENT IS MOE FROM CITY LIMITS


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

he's fat just like me


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 11 2005, 12:00 PM~4382948
> *he's fat just like me
> *



Lay off the beer and things would be a lil different :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well im skinny and bald so i dont fit in


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

MERRY CHRISTMAS LETHAL LOWZ FAMILYS


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

merry xmas to you too man good to see all the people on our thread that makes me happy well, dont forget about the xmas party this sunday it will be tons of fun...jake you should call up the oaktown guys and someother local clubs to go i almost forgot to do that :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Dec 11 2005, 10:27 AM~4383051
> *Lay off the beer and things would be a lil different  :biggrin:
> *


fuck that fat is in this year


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i know im getttin there :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 11 2005, 03:57 PM~4384329
> *fuck that fat is in this year
> *



If fat is in this year than consider me Tom Cruise.. :0


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

:uh: that was me woops good job signing out Joe... geez


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

Aye Joe I think we wanna start a chapter homie


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcalais_@Dec 12 2005, 07:30 PM~4391365
> *Aye Joe I think we wanna start a chapter homie
> *


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

530 PM 

December 18th 

10 bucks to cover food. 

Bring whoever u want. 

Alchahol for those over 21(sorry its a resturaunt) 

Its at Las Piramides Mexican food Resturant On Dixie Hwy CLarkston Just north of andersonville road on the west side of the road. 

Like i said, everyone is welcome, even if u dont know us, or we dont knwo you, your welcome to come and meet people, there will be alot of Kuztom people there and its always a fun time....


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

Awe shyt yea! Lethal in the house!

1lowcalais: What size cylinders did ya'll run in that Cut?


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

was up Lethal Lows. Merry Christmas from BSP down here in the south.


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Merry Xmas Homies!


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Ghetto's Finest_@Dec 13 2005, 10:56 AM~4394944
> *Awe shyt yea! Lethal in the house!
> 
> 1lowcalais: What size cylinders did ya'll run in that Cut?
> *



Id Say 14's... Aint that the sierra that Joe was talkin about.. bad bitch homie.


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Ghetto's Finest+Dec 13 2005, 08:56 AM~4394944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


16, and its Calais, thanks. It has 10s in it now cuz the 16s where too big and I didn't have enuf coil to fit em in. So now it only gets stock height but it lays an inch off the ground, I'll get some 14s for it sooner or later, hate this small ass lift


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcalais_@Dec 12 2005, 05:30 PM~4391365
> *Aye Joe I think we wanna start a chapter homie
> *


sounds good call me when you get the chance :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

PM me your number, threw it away when I was cleanin my room, my bad. Oh and one of my homies said he'll pay for the plaque mold


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

pm sent....also i need you to send me some more pictures k and info on them im workin on building the website soon


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

jason you got pics of the interior?
evan said you got it redone
i love that asshopper man
i just playin tho but i do like it


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Yeah hold up


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Sorry for that big one :0


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

is my ride leathal lows eligable?
(that limo)


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Yes Mullet your'e already in, jsut shut up and pay for the mold :cheesy:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchedUpUnibody_@Dec 13 2005, 07:45 PM~4400664
> *Yes Mullet your'e already in, jsut shut up and pay for the mold :cheesy:
> *


ur a good man ass hopper


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

lol you guys are funny ima call mark at plaquewerkz tommarrow and let you know how much your mold and plaques are gonna cost sound good? of and mullet what ride you got? do you have any pics? :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 13 2005, 08:44 PM~4400652
> *is my ride leathal lows eligable?
> (that limo)
> *


oh the limo.....if you wanna be in the club learn to spell it lmao jp homie but seriously learn how to spell it
Lethal Lowz


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

whats up joe


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Dec 12 2005, 09:08 PM~4392736
> *530 PM
> 
> December 18th
> ...



i might have to check that out..thats when i fly back from alabama...so hopefully i can make that :biggrin:


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

It's ok Joe, if you saw him in person you'd expect he wouldn't know how to spell










































Just fuckin wit you mullet


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz+Dec 14 2005, 01:58 PM~4405585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont have a mullet just cause my hair isnt short :angry:


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

Well we already gave you Mullet, its too late for Mop, accept it :twak:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

If you dont have a mullet and you want one.. u can get one and send me a picture of it, because mullets make my day better.


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

Haha, I had a mullet sophomore year. Evan just has a mop of hair, we call him mullet though


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

Joe, if you plan on movin here you better hurry your ass up!

Reno, NV


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

TTT Lethal Lowz


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

LETHAL LOWZ WHAT UP....STILL ROCKIN THAT BLUE CAPRICE IN YOUR CLUB?????


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah that was a nice caprice i saw it in person


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Dec 15 2005, 11:19 PM~4415505
> *LETHAL LOWZ WHAT UP....STILL ROCKIN THAT BLUE CAPRICE IN YOUR CLUB?????
> *



U talkin about the Bubble? Yea that got sold a long time ago, a short time after, the Trans went out, but that was a bad mother fucker... stock suspension, but still a bad mother fucker, thanks alot mayng


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

sup dan.......
yo jason you better change your club status now 
oh and im still waiting to hear from mark on your prices for plaques

im gettin anxious for the party this weekend hope you all can make it


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm coming to the party, I'm bringing this pump....its FOR SALE...I think Suga wants it so heres a pic.....$75....I don't need it....its just sitting here...


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

another


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Yey jericho i missh ya man, ill see u tomarrow!


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

How's the party going? Hope everything went well and that you had a LOT of out-of-club visitors (hopefully some from the neighborhood got up there too). Again, sorry we couldn't make it and thanks for the chat the other night :thumbsup: Talk to you soon.


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

It was fun, thanks to OC and OAktown and DI for showing up we had a blast, ill see if i can post some video of shit online.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Happy holidays to the Lethal Lowz C.C family...From the LuxuriouS family...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

Happy holidays to the Lethal Lowz C.C family


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Click for more pics from the Xmas Party!


http://photobucket.com/albums/d183/Jake_Jizzo/


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

So how long did the party last? I heard you guys had alot of fun after SuGa*K and I had to leave. Sorry we couldn't stay for the whole thing guys.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i had a good time thanks to everyone that came. it was a huge turnout im accually suprised that we all fit in that building lol.....it was cool talkin to you guys from OC.
well, until the next time


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Ghetto's Finest_@Dec 19 2005, 12:43 PM~4436158
> *So how long did the party last? I heard you guys had alot of fun after SuGa*K and I had to leave. Sorry we couldn't stay for the whole thing guys.
> *



Yea i was there till prolly about 930ish... dunoo exactly... i was gonna go to nightngales with yall but james didnt wanna go so that was out the question.... o well i had fun, and for some reason, im really sore... hmmm.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

any girls take their shirts off..hehe


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Dec 19 2005, 02:38 AM~4434241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic of Madrox! :biggrin: Sounds like you all had a great time. I want ALL the details :biggrin: Just playing but it's cool seeing everyone doing inter-club events, and people showing up.


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Dec 19 2005, 01:06 PM~4436280
> *any girls take their shirts off..hehe
> *



foxxxycotton was there and might as well have had her shirt off..... :0


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

learn to spell the club name Calais..... in ur avatar its spelt Lethal Lows.... its spelt with a Z


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

damn :uh:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

YEAH FOXCOTTON IS HOT I WANNA SEE THOSE BOOBIES


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

You serious? I guess


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Dec 18 2005, 11:38 PM~4434241
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Aw Snap ! son of a bitch! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Yeah ....lets just say 1 drink turned into like 4 or 5......I think thats when I started to yell at the camera :biggrin: I had alot of fun.....I still can't believe how many people were up there.......Thanks to EVERYBODY who made it and didn't ....WOW did that food catch up with me today ! ! !


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Dec 19 2005, 06:27 PM~4438545
> *Aw Snap ! son of a bitch!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Yeah ....lets just say 1 drink turned into like 4 or 5......I think thats when I started to yell at the camera :biggrin:  I had alot of fun.....I still can't believe how many people were up there.......Thanks to EVERYBODY who made it and didn't ....WOW did that food catch up with me today ! ! !
> *



haha i hope u had a fun time


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

oh yea theyve done studies you know 60% of the time it works everytime hahah lol that food will get ya :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

I really enjoyed myself at the party! Let us know when you have another event. Jake,Joe ,everybody was really cool. it was good to see everybody.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

yeah yeah


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Dec 19 2005, 06:52 PM~4439518
> *I really enjoyed myself at the party! Let us know when you have another event.    Jake,Joe ,everybody was really cool. it was good to see everybody.
> *



U too man, its always good to see other people away from the computer!


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcalais_@Dec 20 2005, 01:06 AM~4441204
> *uffin:
> *



good job on the edit


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

No prob homie uffin:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

just sayin hi ttt


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the invite the other night, had a great time, and we all should do it again atleast 1 time a month. Get all the local clubs together just for some good ole'fashoin good time and GREAT FOOD! :biggrin: 

But for real, great seeing everyone, and good luck with what ever projects you all have in store for the winter.


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi James u crazy mo fo.... im glad u had fun buddy...


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

So a few months ago i found this website to fill out a application for a sponsorship and you would recieve a free DVD. So I said ok and figured at least I can get a free movie. Yesterday this guy calls me and says he's from Sport Compact Pro and they want to sponsor my Cutlass. So I said ok and Now I'm waiting for my contract to arrive and have my Attouney look it over. It sounds like a good deal. I have to attend 4 shows during a season, wear two of there logos, and prove i was at the show by taking two pics of my car there. These guys said i get a signing bounus of $10,000, 55% of whatever I do to my car is paid for by them, plus if I get any kind of show coverage, I get another bonus! 

So what do you guys think? i already paid $85 for their Attourney to draw up the contracts. And if i lose $85 it's not a big loss and i can write it off as a mistake and don't fall for it again. But a compact car company wanting to sponsor a Lowrider???? I just don't know holmes. It's sounds su-supi... it's makin me think alot, smart guy.  

Hit me back and let me get some info from ya'll.


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

I think its dope, for the fact thats its a sport compact thing.. kinda makes me think too, but lowrider shows sport compact cars in their magazines so maybe its something like that, i think it would be effin awsome if it were to go through!


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

Tell us if it's legitif it goes through. I was thinkin bout dat shit too


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

membership..... :cheesy:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Dec 22 2005, 02:44 PM~4460005
> *membership..... :cheesy:
> *



Nice ride.... where u from?


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Ghetto's Finest_@Dec 22 2005, 11:54 AM~4459187
> *So a few months ago i found this website to fill out a application for a sponsorship and you would recieve a free DVD. So I said ok and figured at least I can get a free movie. Yesterday this guy calls me and says he's from Sport Compact Pro and they want to sponsor my Cutlass. So I said ok and Now I'm waiting for my contract to arrive and have my Attouney look it over. It sounds like a good deal. I have to attend 4 shows during a season, wear two of there logos, and prove i was at the show by taking two pics of my car there. These guys said i get a signing bounus of $10,000, 55% of whatever I do to my car is paid for by them, plus if I get any kind of show coverage, I get another bonus!
> 
> So what do you guys think? i already paid $85 for their Attourney to draw up the contracts. And if i lose $85 it's not a big loss and i can write it off as a mistake and don't fall for it again. But a compact car company wanting to sponsor a Lowrider???? I just don't know holmes. It's sounds su-supi... it's makin me think alot, smart guy.
> ...


WHAT was the name of the website


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Dec 22 2005, 12:44 PM~4460005
> *membership..... :cheesy:
> *


are you lookin to join with lethal? holla back to me ill send ya my number


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah he was gonna join my club but with his work schedule he didnt have alot of time.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Happy holidays to lethal lowz from untouchable c.c. Pecae  David


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Dec 23 2005, 11:54 AM~4466791
> *WHAT was the name of the website
> *


http://getsponsored.net/?src=overture


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

its my birthday la la la la la la la la la


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to LETHAL LOWS from TEJAZTLAN C.C.! :wave: 

and HAPPY B-DAY Mr Lethal!


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO LETHAL LOWS CC FROM CITYLIMITS :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Happy Holidays, and happy b-day Joe! And a happy New Year!


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

From LOW LEVEL'S FINEST C.C.
[attachmentid=398137]


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

thankyou everyone for the happy birthdays and the merry christmas's much luv to all the car clubs for the shouts and to the rest of ya for stoppin by 
one luv
lethal lowz


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

NICE RIDES!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

so what up for New Years?


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

im gettin drunk but where is the question......how bout we fuck up my apartment cause the lease is up on the 20th hahahahaha maybe thats not the best idea tho


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Dec 28 2005, 03:30 PM~4500468
> *im gettin drunk but where is the question......how bout we fuck up my apartment cause the lease is up on the 20th hahahahaha maybe thats not the best idea tho
> *



IM DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

hey again my car is up for sale for a limited time only really cheap 2000 bucks no more no less i need money asap


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

Happy New Year To You Guys


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

4gs 0b0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Joe or Jake - holla at me soon, I got something you might wanna hear :biggrin:


----------



## CheddaBoys (Nov 6, 2005)

Happy new year!!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 1 2006, 02:07 PM~4527398
> *Joe or Jake - holla at me soon, I got something you might wanna hear :biggrin:
> *



What is this that u speak of?


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

WHAT'S UP FELLAS! HOPE YOU GUYS HAD A GREAT HOLIDAY!


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

HAPPY NEW YEAR MICHIGAN.....................


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Happy New years Homies! I see a carona! thats always a good sign!


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Jan 2 2006, 02:58 PM~4534066
> *Happy New years Homies! I see a carona! thats always a good sign!
> *


YEAH WE HAD ABOUT 25-30 PEOPLE GOING THREW THOSE CORONAS ALONG WITH OTHER DRINKS ON THE MENU......GOODTIMES :thumbsup:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Yea i went the cheap route..... 5th of seagrems and a half gallon a orange juice!


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

happy new years everyone


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR (Nov 10, 2005)

i drank a case of beer half bottle champagne and 4 shots of vodka. i had fun. puked once half way through but after that i was ready to party.lol. hope everyone had a good year.peace


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i found out about this club in san fransisco california......but there spelling is diffrent then ours lethal lows what should we do about this??? any ideas


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

thats very shitty....


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

go ape on them fools homie, you know you can use us as an alibi


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

Aye Joe, I'm not sure anymore, I wanna try and get out da game for a little. I need to get my priorities straight right now. I'll try and find someone to take over. Sorry homie


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcalais_@Jan 5 2006, 01:08 PM~4553829
> *Aye Joe, I'm not sure anymore, I wanna try and get out da game for a little. I need to get my priorities straight right now. I'll try and find someone to take over. Sorry homie
> *


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

I know, too much shit goin on, I'm gettin tired of always dumpin moneyin this car, tired f the hassle. I think Im'a retire for a little.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

okkay i still have some guys in vegas so that cool


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup Joe n Jake


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Nothing, just chillin.. killin... haha, so i think we got like 4 or 5 plaques coming to us here shortly from Mark, we got the money together and shit.. i think Joe put in the order so yep....


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

cool beans homeboy


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i still want a dvd..dam this is worse than blockbuster


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Fool I told u id have one for u at autorama....


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

yea ***** i want my video too. i'm finally in this one with a car that has hydros.... DAMN! oh, we've got most of the money rounded up for the plaques too. i think all we need is celso's and rob's. but rob said somethin about celso owed him some money so that was what he was gonna use for the plaque. oh snap, i'm waitin on shady too.... ima call him right now... he just said he'll have his money by the next meetin.


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

awsome, now the whole club gonna have plaques.... haha, take care of mine pat! thats my baby


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

you know i will bro. i'm gonna tke some pics with it and post them on myspace, so look out for 'em.... LETHAL LOWZ BIOTCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Jan 9 2006, 11:04 AM~4578439
> *Fool I told u id have one for u at autorama....
> *


ALRIGHT FOOL....i finally got around to watching the first one..it was pretty good..now i want to see how good i looked on your dvd


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i hear you got rid of that car.....i wanna see what your workin on now


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Jan 9 2006, 03:41 PM~4580126
> *i hear you got rid of that car.....i wanna see what your workin on now
> *


NOPE ITS A SECRET


----------



## CheddaBoys (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jan 9 2006, 03:57 PM~4580748
> *NOPE ITS A SECRET
> *



he tellin another lie we know the secret!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak: :cheesy:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup Lethal Lowz


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> he tellin another lie we know the secret!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak: :cheesy:
> [/quotewhy dont you enlighten us there doe..tell everyone my secret since u seem to know.. :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

well, whatever it is it better be an oldschool impala or something that caddy was off the hook i dont even know why you would get rid of it so cheap


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Jan 10 2006, 09:36 AM~4584829
> *well, whatever it is it better be an oldschool impala or something that caddy was off the hook i dont even know why you would get rid of it so cheap
> *


Cuz hes 75% retarted....


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

LOL..im 100%crazy :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey everyone... don't want to interrupt, I LOVE hearing people get on Dan about getting rid of that ride so cheap as much as the next person (though I guess he ALWAYS does have something going) but I just wanted to say what's up to everyone. Can't wait till Spring. I keep saying it but, yeah. :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah i love all harrasment im gettin gover it..but yeah i always have something up my sleeve..hint hint


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 10 2006, 10:47 AM~4585127
> *Hey everyone... don't want to interrupt, I LOVE hearing people get on Dan about getting rid of that ride so cheap as much as the next person (though I guess he ALWAYS does have something going) but I just wanted to say what's up to everyone.  Can't wait till Spring.  I keep saying it but, yeah.  :biggrin:
> *



yea dude.... i miss it alot... at least its not hella snowy tho... shit me and joe went for a stroll today in the cut....


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

AW were ya sitting next to joe with your hand on his lap?


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

man i hope you come with something with all this hint hint shit.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jan 10 2006, 05:17 PM~4588069
> *AW were ya sitting next to joe with your hand on his lap?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Jan 10 2006, 06:38 PM~4588995
> *man i hope you come with something with all this hint hint shit.
> *


WELL no matter what i come with my rides are always hooked up


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 11 2006, 06:14 AM~4592250
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



shut up dickfore


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

WHAT UP FOOOS . SHOUT OUT U LETHAL LOWZZZZ


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHAVO313_@Jan 11 2006, 08:07 PM~4597004
> *WHAT UP FOOOS . SHOUT OUT U LETHAL LOWZZZZ
> *




damn u got me all excited after all those o's i was hopin for a D cuz im friggin hungry!

haha what up Chavo, how ya Livin?


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jan 10 2006, 03:17 PM~4588069
> *AW were ya sitting next to joe with your hand on his lap?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

hahaha very funny asshole......lol thats kinda funny tho



anyways what up chavo hit me up sometime you got my number right?


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

What's up fellas! Had to check on my fellow lowrider community, been missing some days but as I see same shit different day! :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

yesur!


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

awe shyt yea! damn i m bored. :twak:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Jan 11 2006, 12:04 PM~4593561
> *shut up dickfore
> *


SEMPER FI C.C. PNW PICNIC & HOP
AUGUST 12, 2005
RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
LACEY, WASHINGTON


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

to bad its gonna be so far away


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Ive been there before.. its not that far. 



If u live where i lived before.... are u gonna be there brandon?


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

TtTtttttttTtttTTtTttTTTTtTTttt


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Jan 16 2006, 06:44 PM~4636317
> *Ive been there before.. its not that far.
> If u live where i lived before.... are u gonna be there brandon?
> *


he aint gonna be there


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

dont talk shit..ya know big daddy will show :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

well, its baby time sara is about to go into labor and ima bout to be a daddy to another beautiful little girl. were leaving in a little bit for the hospital wish me us luck
-joe


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

WOO HOO!!!!!!!! OOOOOO A BABY BABY BABY BLUE BANNER THUNDER RIBBONS!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

congrats on the new baby,and since he is the pres of the club and im only the nw region pres hes gonna be there.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

thanks bro ........


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin: Good Luck Joe! :biggrin: give my best to Sara too!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah good luck..dam friend of the court is gonna have fum with you ass


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

new plate came for my ride today


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

haha sweet


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i like that.


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Titties! im not givin away my idea for a plate.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

baby was born on january 23rd at 11:50 am im very proud to say there wasnt one complication and all is well


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

congrats man from city limits


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

congrats joe on the baby :biggrin:


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

:0 awe, joe. she's beautiful man. congrats bro. :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

cute baby, ugly guy :roflmao: jk :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

you shouldnt talk lol :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Jan 28 2006, 12:30 PM~4722900
> *you shouldnt talk lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

congrats on the new baby


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

thanks bro


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

damn B whos that girl


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

thats someone he wishes is his woman..lol j/k


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

oh Dan got jokes :twak:

wassup Joe, just some hoe on myspace


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

geeez


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hows the new baby?


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

its a blessing man i couldnt be happyer


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

man its quiet in here :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup Joe :wave:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

shit man same ol dealing with bad weather and shitty roads 

michigan sucks


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah I know man, but its gonna be aight


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

thought u were gonna call me joe about a dvd..


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

sorry man i havent got em yet


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

tisk tisk


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

ya its on casey, hes makin copies of it, he told me theyd be done yesterday, i gotta go pick em up when theyre done


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

T T T


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

still waiting :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Just saying what up to everyone ... :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 7 2006, 10:56 AM~4794338
> *Just saying what up to everyone ...  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



what up pimp, u got anything planned for soon or whats going on??


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i cant wait till summer


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i cant wait for my dvd


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I want one too


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ive been waiting 1 yr for mine :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn :0


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

im waitin for vol. 3! jizzo gots some skillz son! :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i just want #2 beacuse my car is on there..i was 3 wheeling around a pole by kmart and i wanna see how that came out..i think i went around it like 8 times at 30mph..lol


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

there is accually 2 clips or your car you 3 wheelin into the parking lot from the light then, then you 3 wheelin in the parking lot around that pool


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

a couple days ago (feb 7 2006) marked our 8th year as a club....just wanted to say congrats to you guys and may we have many more years to come Happy Birthday Lethal Lowz


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LETHAL LOWZ :thumbsup:

we aint too far behind you guys


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

wow, has it been that long already? :tongue:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

happy birthday guys


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

thanks


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

wheres my dvd buddy boy


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

geeez dan ill make sure i get one this weekend FUCK :angry: 



:biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Congrats to you from all of the members of untouchable c.c :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Feb 10 2006, 08:56 AM~4817407
> *geeez dan ill make sure i get one this weekend FUCK :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


WELL when u tell someone your gonna do something then do it fuckface :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

U dont understand, when casey gets em, we get em, but its on casey to get em all done and shit, the only thing im waiting on is labels to be made, something small is holding it all up, so yea, when Casey gets em, we get em.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

im talking about the one from last year with my ride in it


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Feb 11 2006, 02:41 PM~4826876
> *im talking about the one from last year with my ride in it
> *



Im talkin about the one from last year with ur ride in it too.....


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ill buy yours kake


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

bump to the top


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

new website probly tommarrow www.lethallowz.org


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ILL pass on the dvd guys..i dont need one its not worth to keep asking


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

oh well to bad we got em now  oh and your car is on the back of the cover of v.2


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Feb 15 2006, 04:32 PM~4854796
> *oh well to bad we got em now    oh and your car is on the back of the cover of v.2
> *


I jsut got em a few days ago, i got 7 more sets, if u wanna meet up i can get em to u, but its gona be hard for me to drive to detroit to give u a dvd. so if u can meet me somewhere than thats cool....10 each or 15 for the set.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

im gonna meet joe at greeat lakes crossing on saturday and we are gonna have lunch


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

dan do you think i can meet you ealier like much ealier 11am-11:30 i have to go out that way to drop sara off at work at 10:30am it would suck to make 2 trips

248 884 9204


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

YUP THATS COOL...where at and what time


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah me too 281 330 8004


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

meet me at the mall in the food court at 11-1130am see you there :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

OK


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

hey man im up at the mall waiting for ya. call me asap


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

today isnt saturday


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i thought you said tommorow


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

NO I SAID ON SATURDAY.i told u i worked all week until 6pm


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

god im stupid....im ill see you there tommarrow SATURDAY at 1pm i for some reason thought today was saturday okay see you there


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Sorry to say, i sold the last set today at Hooters..... They are a hot set and hard to hold onto, so u gotta get em while theyre hot.... ill have Casey make more sets so ill post up when I get more...


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

damn :0


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

jesus fucking christ.. :angry:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

I had em for lik three days and sold 18 dvds.... that means something....

either the DVDs are awsome, or ima huslta...... ima ima hustla homie.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well u should have held on to one if u knew i was driving all the way out there to pick one up just mu .02 cents :0


----------



## MR._T (Feb 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Feb 18 2006, 07:46 PM~4876549
> *well u should have held on to one if u knew i was driving all the way out there to pick one up  just mu .02 cents :0
> *



Um... sorry.... can i make it up to you in any way?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

noits just i have been asking for over a year now of one..i mean im not crying and i ll pay the 10.00..the dvd has MY car in it and i want it for my collection


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

I know and im sorry but its hard to get it to you becasue we live an hour and 45 minutes away, i mena i know you were gonna drive to Great Lakes but still, thats 45 minutes away too, and people were comng to my house and buying them, and i went to hooters and sold a couple sets.... if you want i can try to send you a set, but your gonna have to buy a set becasue i dont wanna sell jsut one DVD and its only 5 bucks extra


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ill drive out there..its no big deal


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Feb 19 2006, 09:38 AM~4880131
> *ill drive out there..its no big deal
> *


dan u need this question asked to ya.............


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

lol


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Cold Blooded


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

wow nothing in the LL thread Probly cause we have our forum up now...lol well TTT


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

wassup Lethal Lowz :wave:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

any dvds ill come get one today


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hey Dan, you a free agent again :dunno:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yup..and thats how im staying im tired of way to much bullshit


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Feb 25 2006, 09:03 AM~4925455
> *yup..and thats how im staying im tired of way to much bullshit
> *


 :tears:<----dan---------------> :buttkick:<------------mike


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

haha mike..funny


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Feb 25 2006, 11:09 AM~4925470
> *:tears:<----dan---------------> :buttkick:<------------mike
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

lol dan you should just say club free :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i am i dont need a club


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

i wanna join the boys and girls club.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Feb 26 2006, 01:46 AM~4929482
> *i wanna join the boys and girls club.
> *


shut it dickfore :angry:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

always got something smart ass to say jake.. :biggrin:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

No swear to God tho, when i was a boy, i was a member of the boys ang girls club.

When I lived in Reno. Its true, i had a membership card with the number 169 on it. and i was the only white kid in that bitch... and i loved it.


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Feb 28 2006, 04:51 AM~4943576
> *No swear to God tho, when i was a boy, i was a member of the boys ang girls club.
> 
> When I lived in Reno. Its true, i had a membership card with the number 169 on it. and i was the only white kid in that bitch... and i loved it.
> *


I always thought you was black, kinda like Eminem and Paul Wall :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

hello


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

ha


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

thats fucked up


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

sup Joey :wave:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 2 2006, 02:09 PM~4961438
> *sup Joey :wave:
> *


your crazy b :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

was up lethal lowz :biggrin: Going to indy? If so see ya there :thumbsup: 
Peace


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 5 2006, 11:48 PM~4984251
> *was up lethal lowz :biggrin:  Going to indy? If so see ya there :thumbsup:
> Peace
> *


yea were going to indy we have a guy from here that just moved there and got a house about 1 min from the show so were gonna stay with him.....its gonna be a lot of fun


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

good luck. joe you see my away message on aim?


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

yea i saw that shit hopefully you got some shit they will take


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

WHAT UP .....


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

what up pimp hows it goin out there


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Mar 7 2006, 01:41 AM~4991961
> *what up pimp hows it goin out there
> *


HOLDING IT DOWN.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

so joe didnt u get rid of your cutlass..what are u riding now?


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

if i tell you.......you will smack me so im not gonna tell you

but im just waiting until i find a nice clean 60's vert before i get into another lowrider.....i just wanna make sure i do what i like instead of doin whatever comes my way ya know what i mean but for now ima riding clean in my clipse vert


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

joe is finally gonna do it right


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

uffin: uffin: what up from Lansing Michigan.........Untouchable


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Mar 7 2006, 09:24 AM~4993541
> *if i tell you.......you will smack me so im not gonna tell you
> 
> but im just waiting until i find a nice clean 60's vert before i get into another lowrider.....i just wanna make sure i do what i like instead of doin whatever comes my way ya know what i mean but for now ima riding clean in my clipse vert
> *


If you are looking for a car-I have faimly near mufreesburrow tennesse.I went down there for thanksgiving-there were cars everywhere,cheap too.I see a mint 1965
impala convetable white/red interior think it was a 283,but the old guy only wanted 6 grand-it was so clean.I want to sell one of my cars to grab it.
After seeing that I have my father send me the sunday classifeds ads to see the deals.He lives 20 miles from any big city and there are poor town and some hella deals.any thing in paticular year u looking for? O shit I forgot-I know where there is a 1970 impala convertable for 2000. needs a top but is candy apple red never been drove around since painted here in lansing.Just let me know :biggrin: 
Peace David


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

damn i wish i would have known about the 70 that could have been cool for that price...but i want a 62 ss vert.......and im saving now ima wait till i have about 10g saved before i buy one tho that way i have the car and money to play with it ya know?

and just cause im riding in a eclipse doesnt mean im a ricer.......i tatted lowrider across my knuckles cause that what means most to me i just wanna wait until i have a clean 62 to roll


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

never said nothin about being a ricer :biggrin: 1962 convertable,I wil keep my eyes open for ya! Peace out. D


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 7 2006, 02:01 PM~4995480
> *If you are looking for a car-I have faimly near  mufreesburrow tennesse
> *



HA HA I have family+ used to live in Columbia TN


you know were that is?


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 7 2006, 02:39 PM~4995709
> *never said nothin about being a ricer :biggrin:  1962 convertable,I wil keep my eyes open for ya! Peace out. D
> *


no no but im waiting on a comment from dan...hes always got something smart to say about my import


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hey Joey you and Jake gonna fly out west for the picnic?


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

idk man thats a long way will see tho


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

bump bump bump


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

hit the brakes and out slide rice..hehe u need to put a sticker on the back window that says uncle bens


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

finally i was waiting for a dumb comment from you :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

no comment at all


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i dont see whats wrong with fixin up my daily to look nice while i save for a 62 vert


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Thats what i did :biggrin: I didnt even get to take my real car to good show last year!  this is my daily :biggrin: Peace


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i like those rims .............. not a big fan of big wheels on g body cars but still looks clean


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Mar 8 2006, 04:11 PM~5003926
> *i like those rims .............. not a big fan of big wheels on g body cars but still looks clean
> *


There still daytons-I like to ride the best! but i had this car on 14s the year before,It rides way nicer on the 20s.Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 8 2006, 04:13 PM~5003950
> *There still daytons-I like to ride the best! but i had this car on 14s the year before,It rides way nicer on the 20s.Thanks for the compliment!
> *


Also you have to love michiagn roads-ever hit a pothole so big u blow out a tire.
I have,blew out a tire and bent a triple gold dayton 14.When we had the oldsmoblie 100 aniversy parade here in lansing a couple years back,A 1908 car hit a pothole and broke an tire right off the car.They had to tow it to oldsmobile plant and have all the old school pros come and fix it.I bet the owner was piised,it was only there because of the parade! and broke the unreplaceable car.That should have gave lansing a hint about there roads! peace


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

that sucks ive blown out 13inch tires on potholes near detroit but never fucked up my rims


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Mar 8 2006, 04:40 PM~5004207
> *that sucks ive blown out 13inch tires on potholes near detroit but never fucked up my rims
> *



thats because 13's are freakin sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

yes they are which reminds me petes sellin me his for 100 bucks ima put em in my living room lol


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

fuckin brandon with his smilys


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

sup bitches :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

whats up ****** :biggrin:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

who you callin a ****** bitch, im telling my homies on u azz 

sup joe, get at me on aim later homie got some things i want to tell you and show :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Mar 11 2006, 03:10 PM~5026972
> *who you callin a ****** bitch, im telling my homies on u azz
> 
> sup joe, get at me on aim later homie got some things i want to tell you and show  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ahhhh waaa ima tell my homies waaaa.......hahahaha

ight man ill hit ya up later :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

What's up fellas! I checked out that site, It's coming along good! I really like that hurricane katrina video! Fuck, I like all the videos. Holla at ya boys! O.C.


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

O.C. ya heard have a great year fellas!!!!


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

yea thanks that site is barely makin it.....i dont like it but im workin on it hopefully it will be done soon tho


WHAT UP OC.........I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU MOFOS AGAIN


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Mar 16 2006, 06:27 AM~5058671
> *ttt
> *


hey joe thanx for the call homie...i appreciated and it ment a lot to me hearing from u homie.....  


mike


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

no prob man.....if you ever wanna chill sometime hit me up 248 884 9204 im glad to hear that your feelin better man.....that must mave sucked Im glad im in good health ya know....well, hit me up homie


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Mar 11 2006, 08:58 PM~5028122
> *What's up fellas! I checked out that site, It's coming along good! I really like that hurricane katrina video! Fuck, I like all the videos. Holla at ya boys!  O.C.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ok im gonna try this 1 more time..does anyone have a dvd left over from last year with my ride..yes or no...i will bring cash out there if i need to..i mean the least someone can do is get me a copy since u did put my ride in it..i would like to see it..thanks


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

what's up lethal lowz? Are you guys plan on going to Indy?


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

yea man were goin to indy for sure.......one of our boys just moved out there about 2 min from the show so were gonna stay at his crib its gonna be a great time

you guys goin?


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

yea were going. I can't wait we always have fun at the clubs .


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Mar 20 2006, 07:16 PM~5088011
> *yea man were goin to indy for sure.......one of our boys just moved out there about 2 min from the show so were gonna stay at his crib its gonna be a great time
> 
> you guys goin?
> *


And you know this mannnnnnn!


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## OC-child's play (Mar 3, 2006)

[attachmentid=512727]What up Lethal Low's. Just dropping a line at you guy's, OC is in the house.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

what up fool


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Mar 22 2006, 03:08 PM~5099783
> *what up fool
> *


can't wait for the heat.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

was up lethal lowz-I dont know if your club has a interior hook up.I got a good interior guy with 35 years exsperince.He gives hella deals,my boy got this done in his caddy for 850 and it only took 2 days.Just trying to look out and saying was up!
If anyone ever needs a hook up just hollar  Peace


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*you are all invited to join us on july 16th for our fourth anual picnic we are taking it back to the park hope to see you all there :biggrin: *


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

where at? come sign up at www.lethallowz.org and let us know about shows.......


also thanks for the hook up 850 is a hell of a deal....specially since its done in 3 days...i might have ta holla at ya


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Mar 24 2006, 02:59 AM~5110373
> *where at? come sign up at www.lethallowz.org and let us know about shows.......
> also thanks for the hook up 850 is a hell of a deal....specially since its done in 3 days...i might have ta holla at ya
> *


i WILL HAVE MORE INFO UP AFTER TAMPA SHOW.IN THE MEAN WHILE ALL QUESTIONS SHOULD BE DIRECTED TO
[email protected]


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i like that interior..i may have to do gucci in that color and put a gucci top on it as well :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

yea the intierior is sick :0


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

was up folks :thumbsup:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

chillin.....i cant wait till summer


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Mar 25 2006, 09:44 AM~5116842
> *chillin.....i cant wait till summer
> *


i hear that what's up with this snow uffin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i dont fuckin know


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

I figured id stop by again and say hey, i havent been on LIL in grip, so yea, what up, and shit ...


by the way, thanks Kenny i think it is from OC who left the comments on the Videos, I appreciate it, i take pride in my work!

and Dan, when i get more copies of the DVDs, ill let you know...


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 23 2006, 08:42 PM~5108957
> *was up lethal lowz-I dont know if your club has a interior hook up.I got a good interior guy with 35 years exsperince.He gives hella deals,my boy got this done in his caddy for 850 and it only took 2 days.Just trying to look out and saying was up!
> If anyone ever needs a hook up just hollar    Peace
> *


damn thats nice work..imma have to maybe hit him up


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

Lethal lowz where do I find that video Jake Jizzo made of the MEdina Slam JAM show and how do I save it on my computer??? thanks


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

dont worry jake ---joe beat ya to it


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mikew3605_@Mar 26 2006, 01:30 PM~5123258
> *Lethal lowz where do I find that video Jake Jizzo made of the MEdina Slam JAM show and how do I save it on my computer??? thanks
> *


www.lethallowz.org/media.html
when you find the video go to file at the top of the page and save as


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Mar 26 2006, 06:21 PM~5124010
> *ww.lethallowz.org/media.html
> when you find the video go to file at the top of the page and save as
> *



what heeeeeee said


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Mar 27 2006, 12:38 AM~5126065
> *what heeeeeee said
> *


I'm doing something wrong...I getting "save as" but I can't watch the video unless I have an internet connection...It saves it as "iplayer" and when I click it it wants to go back online...I would like to put it on my ipod to show people I work with.. :cheesy:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

hmmmm i dont know sorry man


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Mar 30 2006, 08:19 AM~5147746
> *hmmmm i dont know sorry man
> *


maybe because it's a streaming video??? Jake you got another way to send me this video so I can keep it in my computer????


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

I have no idea how to save a streamed video. I dont even have all the videos of mine on my computer, I delete wm when im done and put em on tape. they take up a shit load of space. but i can se what i ahve in my spank bank as of now.


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

all i have is the trailer to the Lethal Lowz DVD Volume 3 right now. which is still pretty cool


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ill get one of those if my ride is in that one...is it?


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i dont think it is dan..you wernt around much
but maybe when we went out to bobs im not sure if that will be on the video tho


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

the site progress is pickin up check it out
www.lethallowz.org


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

Sup guys


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

what up killa


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Just saying whats up to everyone... how's it going :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OC-child's play (Mar 3, 2006)

[attachmentid=528748]

What's up you guy's, how's it hangin'. Haven't heard from you guy's just dropping you a line, OC in the house. Get back at us. You guy's going to Indy?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

thats just fucking gross :0


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i agree that is grose

im curious is everyone talking about goin to ITB or the lowrider indy show?


cause i know were goin to Indy truck bash but im not sure about the lowrider show


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

The lowrider show in Indy is the 23-just leting you know! :biggrin: 
Why u guys hateing on that guy-you know he gets all the women :roflmao: 
peace!


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Apr 7 2006, 02:02 PM~5197601
> *The lowrider show in Indy is the 23-just leting you know! :biggrin:
> Why u guys hateing on that guy-you know he gets all the women  :roflmao:
> peace!
> *


hahaha that guy is grose

anyways shit this whole time i thought everyone was talking about ITB.....i dont know if we can make it to indy lowrider show....i would love to but as most of you guys know i dont have a lowrider right now.....im in the process of saving for a 62 vert


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

bump bump bump


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin: pics


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

good pics homie


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

back on the map


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Apr 18 2006, 10:36 PM~5269668
> *back on the map
> *


What up everyone... just stopping through to say hey! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

whats up guys..look at ol "k" on the hood..lol


----------



## MR POR VIDA (Dec 24, 2005)

Whats going Lethal Lowz. This is Victor AKA Mr POR VIDA. We are celebrating our ten year anniversary on April 29th 2006. We would like to invite your club to attend. We dont have an address for you guys but if interested contact me at 313-330-8083. Formal attire. 4 reps from the club for the dinner and presentation. 

0600 starts
0630 dinner
0700 Video
0730 Thank you and presentation
0800 party starts.

free beer and food. your more than welcome to bring our own Liqour.

afer 0800 the party is open to all members of the club but formal attire is still required.
the party will be in Southgate Civic Center. 

SHow and Go is my Guest of Honor and will be recognized at this celebration as well as a couple others. Also WJLB is suppose to be in the house as well.

Should be a good time. Also if any other Car Clubs on your side of Town please let me know or pass the number along.


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Awsome... Ill definately talk to Joe about it but i think there is a car show that we are sponsering that day. well see whats up tho


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

what up everyone good to see ya :biggrin: 

yo por vida i sent you a pm


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

Wassup on dat monte Joe?


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

what monte?


----------



## MR POR VIDA (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Apr 19 2006, 12:55 PM~5272259
> *what up everyone good to see ya  :biggrin:
> 
> yo por vida i sent you a pm
> *


Call m cell cell 313-330-8083. I cant get pm on this compuer


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

whats up fellas? just seeing what everyone is up to.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

NICE PICS OF THE CUTTY.....


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

thanks ninja


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whaddup jake,and lethal nice cutty.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice lambo is it a kit by chance(not sayin nothin bad just curious,)


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats a nice monte,if it was blue i would be all over it.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 27 2006, 11:05 AM~5325433
> *nice lambo is it a kit by chance(not sayin nothin bad just curious,)
> *



i dont know whos car that is it was just parked by our 150


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

they are nice,the body is all carbon fiber,thats hella cool.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

looks like Lethal Lowz doin big things this year


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

we just do what we do :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed,and its lookin good yall/.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

see Kevin, if we keep working hard, we can be the next Lethal Lowz


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

why when (no offense) we can become better,.:biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

you have to excuse brandons brown nosin

hahaha got ya


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im used to that,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Apr 27 2006, 01:33 PM~5325656
> *you have to excuse brandons brown nosin
> 
> hahaha got ya
> *


Joe, if you didnt just have a baby I would clown you, but I'll save that for later :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nah clown em


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

nahh, congrats on the baby Joey :thumbsup:

hows the other one doing?


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

what you got


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Apr 27 2006, 11:42 AM~5325766
> *nahh, congrats on the baby Joey :thumbsup:
> 
> hows the other one doing?
> *



awsome man...im bout to start building the first lowrider bike :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

81 Cutty (needs work) and still got the 92 S-10 (man where do I start with it) :tears:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Apr 27 2006, 11:45 AM~5325799
> *got the 92 S-10 (man where do I start with it) :tears:
> *


get rid of it


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Apr 27 2006, 01:46 PM~5325813
> *get rid of it
> *


cant, it was my dad's and it was my first ride


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

so...... :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

gotta keep it bro, at least do something to it


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Apr 27 2006, 11:52 AM~5325884
> *gotta keep it bro, at least do something to it
> *


im just givin ya a hard time


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

wanna see something funny 
http://blazinglazer.com/video/crackdance.wmv


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol brandon i thought you said you could dance :roflmao: so whats up with the cutty is it still over here or you ship it to you? as per the s-10 just bag it and set it on some 17s,other than that paint and audio my friend.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

he aint got no money :biggrin: hhahahahaha jp b or dont you?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats why he left the club to me,BROKE HO!!!!!

and like im supposed to have more money then him,yeah right,me n him both broke,and im bout to kill the picnic totally just to save some money for my olds.


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Ya, i im bout to get the caddy painted here ina few weeks, and hopefully have some 14s on it! cant wait, im painting it all black with a grey interior


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

its gonna be sick....hopefully we can get that grill to fit


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

got pix?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

http://semperficc.com UNDER CONSTRUCTION :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Apr 27 2006, 03:38 PM~5327472
> *http://semperficc.com UNDER CONSTRUCTION :biggrin:
> *


i checked out your site....i hate to call you out but are all of those people still in the club.... i mean i saw that black caprice here on layitlow askin to join a club... and i think hes in a diffrent club....just wondering


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Apr 27 2006, 08:49 PM~5328634
> *i checked out your site....i hate to call you out but are all of those people still in the club.... i mean i saw that black caprice here on layitlow askin to join a club... and i think hes in a diffrent club....just wondering
> *


Alex is coming back. our site isnt finished, but when it is a lot of them rides wont even be up anymore


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

eailier his thing said individuals....now it doesnt say anything


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Apr 27 2006, 08:53 PM~5328660
> *eailier his thing said individuals....now it doesnt say anything
> *


L.A.'s Finest, but who's counting :0 

long story, I take blame for that, but shit is cool now


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

ahhhh oh well, i got confused......

well, here ya go



Lethal Lowz mothafuka


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Apr 27 2006, 06:51 PM~5328646
> *Alex is coming back. our site isnt finished, but when it is a lot of them rides wont even be up anymore
> *


 :scrutinize: says who


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 28 2006, 08:56 AM~5331200
> *:scrutinize: says who
> *


the Chairman


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

still has to have my vote :biggrin: and thats still sittin on no.but whos countin anyways :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

someone needs to read the bylaws


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i dont read to much,


YOU KNOOOOOW!


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

laws suck......


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

so does Michigan in some spots


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whaddup


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

back on the map..... :biggrin:


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

WHERE CAN I FIND A CHANDOLIER, HOWEVER U SPELL IT, FOR THE INSIDE OF MY RIDE? IVE SEEN THEM BEFORE WHEN I WAS IN HIGH SCHOOL


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

good question i dont know


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

neither do i.


----------

